# Singapore - Where To Drink



## Curry (7/2/09)

Hey Guys,

After an absence of a few years I am going to be travelling to Singapore at least every month and I am after suggestions of where to drink.

Last month I was only there for a night so I ended up in the new German Bar in Raffles City Shopping Centre called Brotzeit. It was your typical foreign German bar, but as I am a big fan of German Wheat's I couldn't resist. Didn't try the food as I couldn't bring myself to eat a knuckle in 30 degrees & 90% humidity.

Has anyone been to Brewerkz lately? It use to be a good lunch option I thought.

I have just read about the Archipelago Brewery Company, not having tried any of their beers I thought I may give Archipelago Craft Beer Hub a go next week.

I have also just found the Red Dot BrewHouse, looks quite flash but it is a bit further from downtown than the others.

I'll report back on what I find but I am keen to hear from anyone who has been recently.

Cheers


----------



## Peteoz77 (7/2/09)

I hit Brewerkz in August of 2007 and it was fantastic! Expensive.. but hey It's alcohol in Singapore. Food was fantastic as well. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Zwickel (7/2/09)

yeah, Brewerkz is beautiful. Good beers and good food.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/2/09)

Zwickel said:


> yeah, Brewerkz is beautiful. Good beers and good food.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



And...the trick is to find out when is happy hour, waaaay cheaper than paying the full price. I actually missed happy hour, but the guy gave me the beer at that price anyway.


----------



## mwd (7/2/09)

If you need to get a quick fix then 711 sells Carlsberg Special Brew which is handy for stocking the hotel minibar.


----------



## Zwickel (7/2/09)

Brewerkz also owns a micro in the new terminal at the Singapore Airport.

A beautiful sculpture:


----------



## Jakechan (7/2/09)

Forget about beer, just go to Clark Quay and watch the show. Really good on the optic nerve


----------



## monkale (7/2/09)

I was at Brewerkz Clark Quay a few weeks ago on my way to Europe, the price is heaps cheaper early in the arvo the price gose up as the night drags on. So get there by 3pm have a skin full before 6pm then sit back and take it easy, they had an Amber Ale that was about 7% few big ones of them should see you right, foods good too.

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Kai (8/2/09)

Zwickel said:


> Brewerkz also owns a micro in the new terminal at the Singapore Airport.
> 
> A beautiful sculpture:
> 
> ...



I'm trying to imagine brewing on such an exposed & public brewhouse and I just can't picture it. No room for error or stress release there!


----------



## Curry (8/2/09)

So I get the impression that Brewerkz is still pretty good


----------



## nate2g (8/2/09)

You could also check out The Pump Room

http://www.pumproomasia.com/

They have four house beers available.


----------



## Jase71 (8/2/09)

This topic reminds me of when me & a mate were in Singapore in 2007, he was dead keen on trying a "Singapore Sling" at Raffles (allegedly where it was invented). Two Slings, and two Tiger beers later, the bill came for about $85.00! 

At an average of $20 a drink, I would suggest NOT going to Raffles for a session


----------



## roger mellie (8/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> This topic reminds me of when me & a mate were in Singapore in 2007, he was dead keen on trying a "Singapore Sling" at Raffles (allegedly where it was invented). Two Slings, and two Tiger beers later, the bill came for about $85.00!
> 
> At an average of $20 a drink, I would suggest NOT going to Raffles for a session



But the peanuts are free.

On the topic of Brewerkz - seriously - IMHO - the beers are good for singapore and when compared to the local swills - but I thought they were all pretty bland. Just my 2c.

RM


----------



## Jakechan (8/2/09)

That Tiger beer is CRAP. Still the worst hangover I have ever had, lucky I had a ready supply of Entonox the next morning


----------



## briann (9/2/09)

I was over in Singapore September last year and did most of these. Despite the reputation for expensive alcohol, it is related to the product - wine is very expensive, spirits stupidly so, but beer is pretty cheap. You can get 2 500ml cans of super strength (10% or more) beer at every 7-11 for of the order of $10-$15, and often they have specials for less than that. In that context, yes, Brewerks is pretty expensive. The beer is quite ok, food pretty good and it gets pretty crowded, but certainly look for the early sessions (as noted in this thread). The one in T3 at Changi was a great way of getting rid of excess Singapore dollars on the way out of the country, but I notice a sign on their website saying it is closed now. I went to the one at Clark Quay as well for dinner, and certainly pretty good beer and a couple of guest taps as well.

Pumphouse was similar in price, although I was there during the middle of the day. I think, from memory, that the brewers are Aussies. Again, beer that was above the average in a city full of average commercial stuff, wouldn't describe it as the best microbrewery beer but certainly satisfied need for some good beer over there. I enjoyed their Bohemian and Wheat. 

I also went to Paulaner Bruhaus, and it was both good and bad - good beer, but only really two or three locally brewed on tap, but they were exact clones of the standard Paulaner. They supply the Brotzeit I think from memory some of their tap beers - I got caught in an absolute downpour and had to shelter in the Brotzeit. There were people ordering food who were Germans I think, and they pretty much sent back their pork knuckles - it looked very disappointing fare, and I stuck to the bretzen. The one caveat I would put on the Paulaner joint is finding it - that took quite some doing, as the address doesn't really help, and it is quite a distance away from where you would expect to find it. It is in the general region of Millenia walk.

Don't knock cheap half litre bottles of Tiger with the great, cheap local food in the sweltering heat, though (the heat probably more like what was responsible for a hangover I would suggest...).


----------



## Curry (9/2/09)

Thanks again for all the replies, hopefully this thread will help someone in the future doing a search on Singapore.

My standard swill drink in Singapore is Tsing Tao, doesn't hurt anywhere near as much as Tiger!


----------



## Sentry459 (10/2/09)

Curry said:


> My standard swill drink in Singapore is Tsing Tao, doesn't hurt anywhere near as much as Tiger!


I was in Singapore March last year and my drink of choice was Tiger. Alcohol is quite expensive over there (even more so considering I had just left the Philippines) so I usually bought my beer from Seven Eleven and when I was out would drink my beer at food stalls, hawker centres etc. Most bars charge an arm and leg, and some will even take your kidneys.


----------



## Airgead (10/2/09)

I used to travel to Singapore a lot (few years ago now). I can vouch for Brewerks. Their stout was a little disappointing but the others were pretty good. Given that it was a few yaers ago it may have changed.

I think I tried the pumphouse on my last trip. It was pretty new at the time. Expensive, noisy and the house beers were not very good. Again, couple of years ago... just opened.. may be better now.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## jeremy (10/2/09)

In singapore a couple years back I couldnt help indulging a bit of Tiger, don't mind it at all really for a nice cold inoffensive beer on a hot-humid day.

Speaking of which, has anyone else been to the Tiger LIVE tour in Singapore? The funniest thing I had seen in ages. I was of the impression we would get a tour of a brewery, but instead it was a sort of walk through a warehouse where they had 3d displays and stuff of the origins of tiger, then a 3d cartoon movie of how beer is made. Not to spoil it, but the movie (from memory) involves Mr and Mrs Malt getting it on, with the help of some rapping "Hip-hops", with some special effects like the floor moving up and down, air blowing on you from above, a cascade of falling bubbles, the whole thing is a crack-up.

When we did it there was only my partner and I, and everytime something wierd happened, like a wall would slide away revealing another part of the "set" we would look back at our guide-guy who would give us an excited thumbs-up and indicate that we were supposed to move this or that direction. At the end there is just some souveneir shops and you get to pour a schooner. First they get you to touch the font, enthusiastically illustrating the fact that it is frosted, and boasting that this is the coldest Tiger you will get anywhere in Singapore. No real educational value, but I thought the whole thing was quite funny, but then praps I had already had a few...

I believe you get a free ticket to this (amongst other things) when you have a stopover in Singapore.


----------



## Fents (10/2/09)

Anyone recomend drinking in Malayasia?

Hitting Kota Kinabalu on April 6th for 10 days then off to Kaula Lumpar for 4 days...

im expecting shitty asain lagers.


----------



## sinkas (10/2/09)

You can get a couple of canned FE stouts there, but otherwise pretty dull


----------



## mwd (10/2/09)

If you are a frequent flyer or Business Class with Singapore Airlines you can pour your own draught Tiger as much as you like in the Krisflyer Lounges.

Its as cold as but I always end up with a glass of foam  Never going to get a job as a Barkeep.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/09)

Zwickel said:


> yeah, Brewerkz is beautiful. Good beers and good food.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


I was in Singapore airport last week and brewerkz at the Terminal 2 or 3 has completely closed and been removed.Sad GB.Still you can head down to the basement and buy some good beers off the shelf in the supermarket!
Prost GB :beer:


----------



## Fermented (10/2/09)

I used to be very regularly in SG on biz a few years back but never found anything that would be a match for say The Lord or even James Squires Brewhouse. High temperatures and outwardly conservative Singaporean culture just don't make it so viable. 

If you're looking for bars that have a cold brew (local and some import), some OK nightlife and maybe even the kind of companionship that likes expats, then PM me. 

Another of the lads is up there now, so will ask him what he has found by way of serious beer and post back here. Should take a day or so as he's tied up with his missus (SG gal) and her family. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Curry (24/2/09)

Finally got a chance to go out in Singapore last night and a few things to report back on.

Firstly I was put on a Belgian Beer Cafe called Brussels Sprouts. It is located in Robertson Quay which is the next quay down from Clarke Quay when heading away from Boat Quay. They have 120 beers (mostly Belgian) on the menu including a few geuze, albeit $24++SGD a pop. The food menu is quite extensive as well.

I also got down to the back of Boat Quay to check out the Archipelago beers at Archipelago Craft Brew Hub. I must admit they were not the best craft beers I have ever had but they were definitely better than drinking the usual suspects at other bars in Singapore. The area at the back of Boat Quay is quite good too; plenty of options and you are not bombarded by hawkers like the riverfront of the Boat Quay.


----------



## mwd (21/2/11)

dragging up an old thread for cheapskate beer drinkers visiting Singapore. There is Hoegaarden available at incoming arrivals duty free can bring in a sixpack. Drinking in fancy looking bars is still seriously expensive but you can get takeaway at 7 Eleven 24 hours a day. Carlsberg Special Brew at 8.8%ABV in 500ml cans for S$5.00 and I have found Amsterdam Maximator at a whopping 11.6% but it is $10.00 for a 500ml can. Not tried it yet still enjoying a Special Brew.

7/11 do some tasty ice tea as well.


----------



## cdbrown (21/2/11)

Avoid Maximator - it's terrible.


----------



## mwd (21/2/11)

cdbrown said:


> Avoid Maximator - it's terrible.



Just opened it now not great but tastes similar to Special Brew and makes your legs go wobbly.

Might have to stick to ABC stout or Guinness they taste reasonable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/10/11)

i'm in Singapore for the next two days, staying about 1km walk from Brewerkz so I'll have to check it out.
had a few ABC stouts on the plane over here, they were nice.. I think I'll give maximator a miss.


----------



## winkle (22/10/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> i'm in Singapore for the next two days, staying about 1km walk from Brewerkz so I'll have to check it out.
> had a few ABC stouts on the plane over here, they were nice.. I think I'll give maximator a miss.



Go during happy hour


----------



## [email protected] (22/10/11)

Definately give that one a go - the ribs are good there too if you get hungry.

Worth a trip is to go to skypark - the top of the new casino down at Marina Bay - great view, costs a bit to get up there (50 bucks or something) - very touristy, but it is well worth the travel and cost to have a beer up there. The pool looks pretty speccy.

Any of the bars along Clarke / Boat Quays are expensive as the tourists all go there, but it is always happening, and has a nice feel. The Penny Black is good at Boat Quay.

If you want a bit more of a local vibe - go to Peoples Park - open air dining food hall - lots and lots of stalls - all sell beer - a great place for an adventure. heaps heaps cheaper that the tourist spots.

Have fun - I love the local Tiger Beer.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)

thanks for the tips! 
had some beers at a german bar / restaurant yesterday, it was decent. started off with a paulaner salvator at that set the tone for the evening.
I plan to check out boat quay, brewerkz, and china town today


----------



## Fourstar (23/10/11)

queen and mongosteen @ harbour front city. Decent beer and awesome food. A must see everytime im in singapore.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)

Posting from Brewerkz free WiFi  with SWMBO we've had the pilsener, golden ale, hopback ale, IPA, and a mountain of ribs just landed in front of me. Prices are decent at this time of day too -$7SG a pint


----------



## winkle (23/10/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Posting from Brewerkz free WiFi  with SWMBO we've had the pilsener, golden ale, hopback ale, IPA, and a mountain of ribs just landed in front of me. Prices are decent at this time of day too -$7SG a pint


Lucky bugger :icon_cheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)

Have now also had their Oktoberfest Marzen, 7% hoppy wheat beer, and honey apricot ale. My palate is ruined but I don't care, it was never that good any way. 
Aside from serving pots, pints, and jugs, they have 4 litre 'towers' here. So tempting.


----------



## enuun (23/10/11)

do try the moh guai at brewerkz. the 7% Singapore olde ale =)
After that you can walk across the bridge to reddot brewery. They have a pumpkin ale on tap now for Halloween.
next to brewerkz a few ways down you will come across sque jus at the entrance to clarke quay MRT. 
they have a good range of imported craft beers. If you ever find yourself at old empire gastro at river valley you can try jungle beer there, singapore's baby on the micro scene.


----------



## enuun (23/10/11)

oh and u mentioned chinatown? visit the good beer company. its a new stall in our famous chinatown food centre. they have jungle beer's easy english on tap as well a variety of craft and imported beers including a lichee beer from taiwan. you can facebook them. I cannot remember the details though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)

1/2 cut and I've got about 24hrs left in the city. I'll try to make it back to china town tomorrow for the good beer company.
gotta bail & head back to brewerkz (which is full of kiwis) for the rugby GF. Go the frogs!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)




----------



## Mearesy (23/10/11)

Visited brewerkz in march of this year. Fond memories staggering back up the Quay to the MRT and somehow getting back to my accom in one piece


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/11)

Ive now had all the brewerkz beers, the steam beer and the hopback english bitter I think are my favourites. oatmeal stout is also a winner. IPA could be a bit more malty. Hoppy wheat beer 'white rabbit' had way too much clove for my tastes, but SWMBO loved it.


----------



## enuun (23/10/11)

I was at brewerkz for the game too. Hope you had a great time here. I wished I had known earlier so that I can at least take you around and show you around our 2 LHBS and hit up some good loca craft beer places. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/11)

hey cheers, we had a great time, the food & service was really good too. We're in Singapore until early afternoon tomorrow so I might be able to conn SWMBO into dropping in for a pint before we go.


----------



## enuun (24/10/11)

Sweet!
here's the address of the good beer company if you can manage your way around. 
Blk 335 Smith Street #02-58 Chinatown Complex, Singapore, Singapore 050335


----------



## vykuza (24/10/11)

It's not a micro, but we tied one on at the Foundry on Saturday night - 74 beers from around the world, including a huge range of beers from Bairds in Japan (some of which were AMAZING).

http://is.asia-city.com/nightlife/singapore-bar-club/foundry


----------



## roo_dr (13/1/12)

Popped into Brewerkz yesterday - a rather indifferent Golden Ale and a very nice American Pale Ale, cascade aplenty! Was also forced to visit the Tiger Brewery this morning. A great set-up both for the brewing industry and the visitor, ABC Stout was the highlight.


----------



## jasonharley (15/1/12)

Just came back from singapore to see family and noticed a number of new places serving beer outside of the standard bifecta of Tiger and Heineken.

If your desperate for some hefe or dunkel while being dragged along Orchard Road by a gunpoint SWMBO shopping safari, then try Brotzeit German Bier Bar at 313 Somerset..... it is just off the Somerset MRT station. There is also a Japanese craft beer bar next door called Jiburu if you need some variety.




5 eyes


----------



## alcoadam (15/1/12)

aaah, Singapore.....hot, smelly, $15-30 bucks a beer in town and every attendant wants a tip and tries to rip u off.... maybe because we're rich aussie fellas!


Can't wait to go back! h34r:


----------

